# For Sale: Shimano Calcutta 400B



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Shimano Calcutta 400B. New power handle, new anti-reverse bearing, new drag stack. Has some boat rash on top of the frame but overall in good shape. 

$160 shipped, $155 picked up. Located Louisa County VA.



Thanks.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Please close.


----------

